# What is the difference between Originated and Fulfilled in sales totals?



## Targetking (Aug 16, 2021)

Would be great to know.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 16, 2021)

Zebra can tell you in the main screen.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 16, 2021)

Originated= Sales in store , as in guests coming to store and buying shi*
Fulfilled= Sales online, as in guests buying shi* online (sfs, opu, shipt?)


----------



## Yetive (Aug 16, 2021)

Shipt is separate.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 16, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Shipt is separate.



Yes, but no. Shipt sales are listed under fulfilled sales in the store totals.


----------

